# Maximum Tenon Width



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

How wide (or long?) can a tenon get without having a problem with movement of the piece?

I have a 8" wide apron with 6 1/2" wide tenons. Any problem?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just leave an expansion space for the width. You'll be fine. I have done them 12" wide in Sugar Pine with a 1/16" space and not had a problem.


----------

